# Has anyone tried a fertility cleanse?



## hb1

Hi 

I was just wondering if anyone had tried a fertility cleanse and whether it was any good?

This is one link I found but don't know if it's worth trying? or if it's just praying on worries of folks when they're ttc - I think it would involve a month off ttc which I don't even know I want to do especially if it's not worth it.

https://natural-fertility-info.com/prepare-for-conception

Any advice greatly appreciated

hx


----------



## goddess25

Hb1 I have never tried this but i am a bit skeptical about it to be honest. I think unless someone has been living a relatively unhealthy lifestyle with smoking, alchohol use, and possible drug use, or other medications that need to be stopped for conceiving i dont really see the point. I am sure as you have been trying to conceive you are living a reasonably healthy lifestyle i dont think there is any need and i dont believe it could correct hormonal imbalances.

I am in the same boat as you, i dont want to skip a month right now and I am sure it will happen for us without doing this. IF you decide to do it let me know how it goes and i will be interested to see if anyone has tried it with results.

INteresting article thanks.


----------



## hb1

Thanks Goddess - yep - have been living v healthy for some time so you're probably right - thanks again hx


----------



## WannaB

The thing with those, Ive done a few bowel and liver clenses over the years, quite a good clean out and you do feel better after them, if you're ttc you've just depleted your body or a whole host of goodies as well as the nasties and they would have to be put back in before ttc again, specifically the folic acid, and unless you are going to live like a monk and only put back in A grade no naughty food, you end up making yourself sluggish all over again. You cant just go straight back into the lifestyle with food drink etc that you use to consume before you had clensed, your gut especially can end up awefully upset if you dont ease back in. If your living realitivley healthy I wouldnt bother with it. If you really want to go for a cleanse that can make a huge impact on your fertility, then go for the liver, you can do that while af is on the prowl and it wont deplete your body of any good things, just releases all the garbage that has built up over the years including any meds, ie birth control, and gets rid of them via bowel movements. Totally nasty to do, you will feel sick as a dog, but it can greatly improve the function of your reproductive organs. You dont need to buy expensive cleansing kits either, most people will have the gear to do a liver cleanse in their pantry!


----------



## hb1

Thanks WannaB - I have IBS so thinking about your advice a bowel cleanse would probably be a really bad idea!! 

What do you do to do a home liver cleanse?

Thanks again - very informative WannaB :)

hx


----------



## WannaB

It involves drinking certain quantities of apple juice, lemon juice and olive oil in a fairly short space of time, then sit back and watch out!:rofl: The reason it makes you so sick is that it releases all the toxins from your liver into your stomach and makes you feel crook, then empties the contents via the bowel, thats why you would want to do it on a day you dont have to do anything! Bit of TMI, but I passed several cholesterol gall stones, over a dozen, they look like peas, apparently alot of women who have been on bc for many years, Im 41 mind you, have them, only found out that little gem after I did it! I agree, you wouldnt want mess around with your bowels with the IB though, so I would be skipping all sort of harsh clenses like this, it would be way too rough on you!


----------



## hb1

Yes - might give it a skip!!! :)


----------



## sweetlissa

I am so glad I found this.. Thanks ladies.


----------



## SweetLadyG

I would love to try this... but can I know the step to do the liver flush please?
do I have to buy a specific kind of Apple juice? and pure lemon juice and any olive oil?
please help anyone that tried it.
G


----------



## SweetLadyG

Congrats


----------

